# Case IH 235



## sidretro (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi.

I am new to all this and wanted some advice please. I am looking at purchasing a second hand Case IH 235 (18hp 3 cyl diesel) with a 60 inch finishing mower deck underneath it. I have surfed the net to try and find out as much info as possible, but unfortunately there isn't much out there. The tractor is 2WD and has a little over 600 hours on it. It has a Hydro drive. What I also wanted to know is if a Hydro drive is more reliable than a tractor with gears. We will be using it to cut grass on 2 properties, one being 5 acres and the other 8 acres. The grass is growing wild at the moment and we normally have a contractor slash it 3 or 4 times a year. Would 235 be up to this type of work or would it struggle? 

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This tractor should be able to get the job done but be advised that it is at the bottom of the totem pole on hp and as such will not be a great performer in really heavy or thick grass or brush. 

On balance, gear transmissions are more reliable than hydrostatic drive but that having been said, most hydro drive transmissions run flawlessly for many years and usually run a close 2nd place to gear transmissions in reliability. For grass mowing you want a hydro transmission. It will make the tractor much more maneuverable and greatly reduce mowing times. 

How much is the seller asking for it? You can check on Tractor House to get an idea of what the price range is for this tractor. They have 5 for sale right now.


----------



## sidretro (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi TF Admin.

Thanks for the reply. I am in Australia and the asking price is AUD$8,000 (Approx USD$7,200). There aren't any others for sale in Australia, however comparable horsepower Kubotas and Yanmars are selling for about $1,000 to $2,000 less (with lots more hours on them). It is a very nice tractor with just over 600 hours and it looks as though it has always been kept in a shed.

Peter


----------

